
A Cautionary Rare Earths Tale Can Be Found in Molycorp's Rise and Fall - mogadsheu
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-05-29/cautionary-rare-earths-tale-found-in-molycorp-s-rise-and-fall
======
mogadsheu
The rumor going around is that Molycorp was effectively pumped and dumped by
Goldman. Anyone able to confirm if this is true or not?

